# Best age for neutering.



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

Seems to be varying opinions on best age to neuter a dog. Vets and shelters recommend 6 months with convincing opinions. Such as the pup is less likely to pick up lifelong bad habits like spraying and humping. It's also good for controlling the pet population. But on the other side I am hearing that if one waits till the pup is older, the hormones that are produced can be beneficial for growth.
So, I'm kinda confused. Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks from Vancouver


----------



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

PS--that's Oliver or "Oli" 20 months. Quite the hilarious little character. Love's people and monkeyin around. He gets lots love in our family of 6.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Another Canadian! :canada:

Bear got neutered at 6 months. It helped with the humping. I am not sure about the benefits of waiting until after 6 months, I did what was recommended by my vet.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oli looks gorgeous...
I have girls - bu they were all spayed at 6 months on advice from the vet.
Just had to attach this meme because it made me laugh


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

12 months. I was advised to wait.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a female and she humps our cat. I haven't seen her hump any "thing" else or poeple, but I doubt humping has anything to do with male or female. At the time I didn't have a "fully" alternative vet at the time. So ended up doing Piper at 6 months, as we had a girl and waiting can get involved with their cycles. I didn't have a support vet to be dealing with that. So ended up doing Piper at 6 months. 

But if I get a boy next I probably will wait, plus I have found a holistic vet since then. Although she is in Oviedo, it's still worth it. I will be seeing her for both our cat and dog Dec 7th, I'm going to ask her what her opinion is on spay/neutering.

I just make sure I give her a good diet and supplements to support her health. Personally if I could have found a vet that agreed to spay later I probably would have waited. I know Zuetering is getting known now for males at least. If we had pick a Male I would have done that, they offer in in Gainesville. It would have been worth the drive and over night stay.

Kim


----------

